# Yao in Rush Hour 3???



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

http://comingsoon.net/news/movienews.php?id=14528



> Obviously, Chris Tucker and Jackie Chan are back, but Ratner talked with ComingSoon.net about some of the actors he'd love to bring in for the third installment. <b>"I'll tell you who I'm going after," he said with a burst of excitement. "I want Yao Ming, the basketball player, to be in it. I want to recreate the fight sequence from the Bruce Lee movie where he fights Kareem Abdul-Jabbar, but I want to do the reverse; I want Chris Tucker to fight Yao Ming. I want that to happen.</b> I want Aishwarya Rai [the biggest female star in Bollywood] and I would love Gong Li [last seen in Memoirs of a Geisha] to be in the movie. There's some people that I want, but I don't know if I'll be able to get them. Tony Jaa [star of last year's Ong Bak: Thai Warrior] I want, too. I love him."


I'm all for Yao getting a chance to kick Chris Tucker's ***


----------



## zhaomi (Apr 19, 2006)

i like to see yao in the movie


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

being half thai im stoked tony jaa is getting this sort of recognition, cos his movies and skills are so good, oh and yer having yao would be great :biggrin:


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

It looks like Yao will be heel in the movie. 
[QUOTE="Brett Ratner" the movie director]I want Yao Ming, the basketball player, to be in it. I want to recreate the fight sequence from the Bruce Lee movie where he fights Kareem Abdul-Jabbar, but I want to do the reverse; I want Chris Tucker to fight Yao Ming. I want that to happen.[/QUOTE]
It would be nice to see Yao in a movie, but is Yao a good actor? Anyway, as a fan, I want that "Dream Cast" of Rush Hour III to happen.


----------



## TracywtFacy (Mar 29, 2005)

i dunno if Yao will be able to pull of convincing martial arts moves... pair him with chris tucker who can't fight for sh*t neither, should be comedy gold 





deanchueng said:


> It would be nice to see Yao in a movie, but is Yao a good actor?



he was pretty good in some of his ads...


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

TracywtFacy said:


> he was pretty good in some of his ads...


Great to hear, thx for info.


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

its obvious if yao is in the movie... as a villan he'd get beaten by tucker


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

thats true.. i really dont want yao getting movie publicity, this movie is going to do good in the box offices and soon enough yaos going to have little acts in every movie.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

> Obviously, Chris Tucker and Jackie Chan are back, but Ratner talked with ComingSoon.net about some of the actors he'd love to bring in for the third installment. "I'll tell you who I'm going after," he said with a burst of excitement. *"I want Yao Ming, the basketball player, to be in it. I want to recreate the fight sequence from the Bruce Lee movie where he fights Kareem Abdul-Jabbar, but I want to do the reverse; I want Chris Tucker to fight Yao Ming.* I want that to happen. I want Aishwarya Rai [the biggest female star in Bollywood] and I would love Gong Li [last seen in Memoirs of a Geisha] to be in the movie. There's some people that I want, but I don't know if I'll be able to get them. Tony Jaa [star of last year's Ong Bak: Thai Warrior] I want, too. I love him."


That'd be so ironic, in the Game of Death, Bruce Lee fought Kareem Abdul Jabbar and if Yao does come into the scene it'll be Tucker against Yao. Asian vs. Black, Black vs. Asian. :clap:. I wouldn't mind seeing Yao in this, it'd be awesome. :banana:


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Gotham2krazy said:


> That'd be so ironic, in the Game of Death, Bruce Lee fought Kareem Abdul Jabbar and if Yao does come into the scene it'll be Tucker against Yao. Asian vs. Black, Black vs. Asian. :clap:. I wouldn't mind seeing Yao in this, it'd be awesome. :banana:


That's what he said


> I want to recreate the fight sequence from the Bruce Lee movie where he fights Kareem Abdul-Jabbar, but I want to do the reverse


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

lol
doesnt matter... with or without yao or tony jaa the movie will still be hilarious... chris tucker is mad


----------



## On Thre3 (Nov 26, 2003)

rush hour 2 was 1 of my favorite movies, but it also had way too many stereotypes in it.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

"Team Yao" has officially declined this invitation, they said that Yao Ming had to focus on basketball and was not interested in this


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Team Yao sucks, they don't know what's best for Yao. Yao's gotta drop the team and go solo.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

"Team Yao"...lol, thats dumb.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

Yao doesn't get enough of media attention, and this I believe would be the best for him. I'm sure we all want to see more of Yao on tv besides game interviews and basketball. Plus, the role won't be too time consuming anyways. If he had time to make that stupid gps commercial then he has the time to do a small role in this movie.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

well I guess he will have to improve his play on the court in order to get the proper attention from the media then..



kisstherim said:


> "Team Yao" has officially declined this invitation, they said that Yao Ming had to focus on basketball and was not interested in this


Focus on basketball, LoL....he better come back avg. 28 and 15 every single game....being in the movie wont hurt him in any way..


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

well shaq on all nba 1st team ..... cause of media hype.. yao needs to start doing small rolls in movies like shaq did in scary movie 4... preety funny... so the media hypes him up...


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Translated by Pryuen:



> Well, the latest news from China is that Team Yao's Erik Zhang has kindly turned down the offer for Yao Ming.
> 
> http://sports.sina.com.cn/s/2006-05-17/1113859427s.shtml
> 
> ...


----------



## WhoRocks (Feb 24, 2005)

I think it's for the best he turned it down. A fight scene with him would have been rubbish anyway: Chris Tucker would be grabbing, holding, punching him in the back so in retaliation Yao would push him away at which point an NBA ref would come somersaulting in to whistle an offensive foul on Yao, who would have a mildly perplexed look on his face before averting his eyes to the ground. :clown:


----------



## Mc.Sweet_XQ (May 1, 2006)

I agreed with Team Yao's opinion,Yao should focus on one.Maybe he could play a role in Rush Hour IV  next time if he gets into the NBA team.


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

lol i doubt there will be a rush hr 4 mainly cause jackie chan is about 50 something and i think his stopping after this one anyways


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

chn353 said:


> lol i doubt there will be a rush hr 4 mainly cause jackie chan is about 50 something and i think his stopping after this one anyways


Seriously.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

It be nice to see yao in the movie


----------

